# Moving to New Mexico ??



## bayapuneni (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently Working in Hyderabad, India. Where i could be able to do 1200USD savings. I have a job offer with an annual salary of 42000USD. I wish to understand the cost of living and safety aspects of ALBUQUERQUE, NM.

Someone please help me with the Detailed cost of living of ALBUQUERQUE, Like Rentals 1BHK & 2BHK ( Walk-able to Central Avenue, ALBUQUERQUE) , Monthly bills (electricity, water, mobile, broadband) Monthly Groceries. (Bread, Rice, Vegetables, Eggs, Boneless Chicken, Milk) 

What are the safest locations near "Central Ave NE"? (I am recently married and my wife has to stay at home all day alone).

As i heard it is a deserted place, Do we have to buy Drinking Water ? Do we get Drinking water directly to home ? Or do we have to pick up in cans ?

What are the precautions i should take to be safe?

I appreciate your help.

Thanking you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) What visa will you be moving to the US on?

b) Use Google to find lots of info about Albuquerque. It is not deserted:>)

c) You can use tap water, filter tap water, but it in 5 gallon containers or in smaller bottles.

d) What is included in the offer in addition to 42k?

e) You will find it almost impossble to live in Albuquerque without car.


----------



## bayapuneni (Aug 22, 2013)

twostep said:


> a) What visa will you be moving to the US on?
> 
> b) Use Google to find lots of info about Albuquerque. It is not deserted:>)
> 
> ...




a) What visa will you be moving to the US on?

Ans:- Offer made by University of New Mexico. so i Believe It will be H1B visa.

b) Use Google to find lots of info about Albuquerque. It is not deserted:>)

Through google only i saw that we have to be careful in using water and car wash. Thats why i have posted that question.

c) You can use tap water, filter tap water, but it in 5 gallon containers or in smaller bottles.

Ok. Thanks.

d) What is included in the offer in addition to 42k?

It is inclusive of everything i believe (gross salary). May be after tax deductions i may end up with 3K per Month.

e) You will find it almost impossble to live in Albuquerque without car.

I am sorry. any particular reason we should have car for sure. Because i have heard car insurance is very high and accidental issues also very high (as per google search results).

Please help me with cost of living ... ( Detailed). 

Once Again Thank you very much.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think when he said "deserted" he meant it was in a desert area - which is the case. It is pretty dry (and can get very hot) in New Mexico.

You probably want to take a look at the website for the City of Albuquerque here: City of Albuquerque They have quite a bit of information about transportation in and around town.

There is also the University of NM site: UNM - New Mexico's Flagship University | The University of New Mexico which should be able to give you some idea about what goes on on campus. Depending on what type of job you have been offered, you may well be able to take advantage of many of the campus facilities, including transportation facilities and maybe even some housing. 

If you google Albuquerque, you should be able to find sites for the newspapers and major TV stations, which will also give you some insight into the area.

Sorry, I don't know the town myself, but sometimes people coming to the US don't realize how much of a "city within a city" a big university like UNM can be. Very often the university will have offices that can help you in finding housing or cost of living information. At least you can ask the question.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Albuquerque and New Mexico overall are quite beautiful.

Perhaps I'm naive, but doesn't an H1B visa require that you be paid at least the market prevailing wages? I'm not sure what profession you'll be pursuing, but $42,000 gross per annum is not a huge amount. It's above the per capital U.S. median individual salary but below the per capita U.S. median household salary. At the very least you should be getting free (or almost free) family medical insurance in addition to that gross salary, one would think.

It is possible to live without a car in Albuquerque -- many people do it -- but you have to be very careful choosing where you live to make sure you're near bus lines that go to/from work and that you have convenient access to a supermarket. Yes, if you can avoid the expense of keeping a car, that's great.

I think I can demystify the water situation. Yes, New Mexico is experiencing a serious drought right now. However, droughts in the U.S. don't mean people can't drink water. (Not yet anyway.) The public water systems in the U.S. are at developed country standards, meaning the water is safe to drink and the supply is generally well managed. However, to make sure the people of Albuquerque can continue drinking water there are prohibitions and restrictions on using water for other purposes. Watering lawns, filling pools, washing cars, etc. are restricted. If the drought persists additional restrictions may be introduced. In extreme cases authorities might even ban baths and limit showers to a certain number of minutes per person per day. But they will not jeopardize human consumption of water. If there were ever any such risk authorities would act to truck in potable water if necessary.


----------



## bayapuneni (Aug 22, 2013)

Please some one help me with cost of living.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Cost of living is tough - especially if you're going to be working for a big university. If you're (for example) a post doc candidate, you may be eligible for lots of cut rate university "perks" - maybe housing, for example. 

Without a car, you may be limited in where you'll be able to do your food and other shopping. Best to check to see what grocery stores and other shops are located within walking distance of the campus - or within public transport routes. You can check various websites to get an idea of housing costs if you'll be out on the open market - google "apartment rentals albuquerque nm" to see what sorts of flats are available. (Most sites have some sort of map function so you should be able to tell how close the places are to the university campus.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did I understand the given factors: H1B, 42k annual no expat contract, University of New Mexico?


----------



## bayapuneni (Aug 22, 2013)

twostep said:


> Did I understand the given factors: H1B, 42k annual no expat contract, University of New Mexico?



Your understanding is correct.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bayapuneni said:


> Your understanding is correct.


Unless I am mistaken H1B ha reached the annual cap. Next processing will be April 2014 with potential start date for employees of October 2014.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Unless I am mistaken H1B ha reached the annual cap. Next processing will be April 2014 with potential start date for employees of October 2014.


H1B Cap-Exempt Visa Petitions: 

The USCIS states that petitions (applications) for new H1B employment are exempt from the cap if the applicant will work at the defined institutions of higher education or a related or affiliated nonprofit entities, or at nonprofit research organizations or governmental research organizations. Thus, employers may continue to file petitions for these exempt H1B categories regardless of H1B visa number availability.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> H1B Cap-Exempt Visa Petitions:
> 
> The USCIS states that petitions (applications) for new H1B employment are exempt from the cap if the applicant will work at the defined institutions of higher education or a related or affiliated nonprofit entities, or at nonprofit research organizations or governmental research organizations. Thus, employers may continue to file petitions for these exempt H1B categories regardless of H1B visa number availability.


Thank you!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure ...lol


----------



## eastmtn (Feb 20, 2014)

bayapuneni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently Working in Hyderabad, India. Where i could be able to do 1200USD savings. I have a job offer with an annual salary of 42000USD. I wish to understand the cost of living and safety aspects of ALBUQUERQUE, NM.
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not too late as I realize that the post is 5 months old. 
New Mexico has one of the lowest cost of living values in the U.S. I rented a 2bedroom apartment with garage and private yard for $650. Renting a 2 bedroom house in a safe neighborhood starts at $800 dollars. If you want to be close to the University know that the houses in this area are very expensive to buy as this is Nob Hill. I would stay away from areas south of Central Ave and east of Nob Hill. That area is called the war zone for a reason. Good areas to rent that are affordable and near UNM are the areas just north of the airport or the North East Heights. One thing Albuquerque is known for is its cycling access within the city. Google Alburquerque bike map and you'll discover the numerous safe paths for bike commuting in the city.
Seriously research the area that you will live in as this can mean the difference between leaving your house unlocked to grocery shopping or having to secure everything before going to bed at night. The people are very friendly as this is a melting pot of Native Americans and Spanish explorer descendants along with other cultures. The number of drunk drivers here is also abnormally high. 

Groceries are very inexpensive and you'll find that you can spend $400-600 per month for 2 people depending on how much organic foods you buy. There are numerous excellent Indian, Japanese, and Thai restaurants at very reasonable costs but the state is known for its Green and Red chile which is exclusively grown in NM.
Electricity $50, natural gas $40-80 depending on the season. Albuquerque has four disctinct seasons and despite being in the desert you have to remember that it is high desert. So, yes it snows here though not nearly as much as Colorado one state away.

The tap water is very good as it is drawn from an underground aquifer that naturally filters water coming down from Colorado's Rocky Mountains.


----------

